# Advice on Spray Gun and tools.



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello All 

I have bought a compressor for air tools and I would like to get into spraying 

I have got my hands on Clarke Boxer 14/200 200

specs below

Air Tank Volume	200 Litres
Air Displacement	14 cfm
Max Working Pressure	145/10 psi/bar
Oil/Oil Free	Oil
Motor (HP)	3.0 HP
Input Voltage	230 V
Watts	2200 W

What spray guns would you recommend for a newbie(primer, basecoat, laquer). looking get some bumpers, lips and wings painted on my car for the moment, then full respray on another once I get half decent. 

Would 2K paint be fine or waterbased? , also what air regulator/ air filter /setup wpuld you recommend?

I look forward to your replies


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

For an all round spray gun, look into the Devilbiss FLG 1.4 https://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/i...praygun-best-seller.html#sthash.2eGGfNgl.dpbs

Yes you can spray solvents with it. For an air regulator you want a water trap as well like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-2-Air-L...167116?hash=item3f5ec8f20c:g:dq8AAOSw~gRVv0WS

Plumb that just after the compressor then run your long air hose to your gun with another air pressure regulator attached to the gun it self:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-4-ADJUS...694125?hash=item4d42d457ad:g:inoAAOSwVFlUFpZe


----------



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for your post Gretsch-drummer



Gretsch-drummer said:


> For an all round spray gun, look into the Devilbiss FLG 1.4 https://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/i...praygun-best-seller.html#sthash.2eGGfNgl.dpbs
> 
> Would this gun with a 1.4 tip be ok for primer, basecoat and clearcoat. is there anything better than this don't mind spending a bit extra because its something I will be doing a lot off once I get the hang of it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

I use a cheapy Clarke 1.8 and 1.4 tip for primer (just add 5-10% thinners) then use the FLG for base and a devilbiss SLG 1.3 for clear. But if I had the cash, I want to try the Devilbiss GTI pros.

This is how I set my air regulator up, I connect my air line to the quick release fitting on the right:


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've just bought a DeVilbiss GTi Pro lite with 1.3 and T110 aircap. The off-the-gun finish is just ridiculous. Although it was nearly £300, I don't regret spending a penny of it. Mind you, I just think of the £5k cost of a top notch respray. I used solvent basecoat and 2k UHS clear.

Here are my efforts with it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378271&page=5


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Cracking gun finish on that boot! You don't even seem to get much dust etc while spraying outside either!


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

From what I can see, the UHS lacquer is a lot thicker, so you don't have the susceptibility for foreign bodies to distort the flow as much. The day helps too. Hot afternoons forecast and a 18 degree morning to aid 'flow'. The panel temp can then reach 50-60 degree for several hours and by the next day, it's ready for the next part of the process. Not much can be done in this weather except prep.

All I can think of is painting the rest of the car now and where to do the fade lines. The problem is that the reason I'm doing the car is the grim job the previous owner had done before I bought it. They spent nearly £2k and the finish is like a jelly with far worse surface contamination than I'm getting outside.

The colour of the previous repair paint is reasonable, but doesn't have the same pearlescent qualities as the new paint I've bought, which is nearer (but not the same as) the original roof and bonnet. In dull weather it's the same colour, but in bright sun the new paint seems to positively glow. I'll see if I can find a picture.

So, lots of careful blending required. I've got a cheap, but ok, mini gun for that purpose because the success of the whole job depends on that. I think I'll do that the blend outside, but lacquer inside the garage.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm now worrying how 'blendable' that will be? It looks worse on a picture!


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

To add, that trim has been painted. It's not the original colour.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I've got an Iwata Air Gunza AZ3 HTE2 1.3 gun and find it to be pretty brilliant for the price (it was around £70)

I've done quite a few wheels and the odd bumper with it. I use it for both base and clear and find that it lays the clear on really nice with hardly any peel. It's got quite a narrow fan pattern though which might not be ideal for large panels.

You will need your air to be good and cool before it reaches the water trap, having the trap directly after the compressor will result in very poor performance. You can either make a permanent fancy cooling set up out of piping (google it) or what I do is just coil a 30M hose in a bucket of cold water between the compressor and the moisture trap which works just fine. The hose I use is clear and you can see the water condensing into little beads as it leaves the bucket before the trap. I also use one of those disposable traps at the gun.


----------

